# How many spokes is enough?



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been riding Neuvation R28 Aero 2's on my S-Works E5 for a couple of years. I ride recreationally and to/from work in the summer and would like to do a century within a year. With the hype over wheel failure, I've considered going to a higher spoke count (he Neuvis are 16 front and 20 rear). My winter weight is 195, but around 180 in summer. Is there merit to switching or are we suffering from the Chicken Little complex. What is a good spoke count? 36, 32, 28, 24?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

iebobo said:


> I've been riding Neuvation R28 Aero 2's on my S-Works E5 for a couple of years. I ride recreationally and to/from work in the summer and would like to do a century within a year. With the hype over wheel failure, I've considered going to a higher spoke count (he Neuvis are 16 front and 20 rear). My winter weight is 195, but around 180 in summer. Is there merit to switching or are we suffering from the Chicken Little complex. What is a good spoke count? 36, 32, 28, 24?



If you have been using a set of R28 Aero2's for a couple of years without problem at your weight...then you should be fine and shouldn't have a Chicken Little Complex.

However, the simple fact is spokes break and no wheel regardless of spoke count is going to be immune from breaking spokes. I've had lower spoke wheels do just fine and 32 spoke wheels that broke spokes on a semi-regular basis. Eventually you will break a spoke...it just happens.

The key is even tension around the wheel with spokes. If that is achieved and the wheel is true, you shouldn't need to worry about it much if you are within the weight parameters of the wheel (as recommended by the manufacturer).

I just picked up a set of Neuvation M28 Aero2's that I'm looking to see how well they do. From preliminary testing they feel like they will be just fine for my use.

I've got another set of 16 front/20 rear wheels (Xero XR1's rated for under 200 pounds) on my TT bike that are lighter than my Neuvations and they are holding up fine so far, even using them in a road race earlier this season...though hopefully I'll replace those with some true TT wheels in the near future.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's hard (for me, anyway) to lock in on a number, because folks ride so differently. Style can matter as much or more than raw weight.

That said, it's a much more pleasant experience losing a spoke on a 32-spoke wheel than one with half that many. The big one might not even brush the brake pads, the light one probably won't make two more revolutions.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

the rim plays a big part as well... that said, i'm surprised that those 'neuvis' came w/ a 16/20 and that a 200 pounder would ride them... In that kinda alu rim profile, and if you still wanted an 'aero' front, something like a 20/28 would be a good number..

merit in switching? depends what kinda riding u do... for ex, if you regularly clock 70+ coming down a mountain road - u really, REALLY, dont wanna break a spoke on that front wheel.... @ 200lbs, u'd break ur face with a c/ 450g alu rim. 'Recreational' riding and easy centuries as you've described is not so critical... but then, do u want an unrideable wheel 50mi from home? that i s'pose is ur only concern - but there is no need for you to be so paranoid about ur wheel if it has been solid thus far. That is the real 'pull' of 32 spoke wheels tho... u could break a spoke and still ride home quite easily on it.... hell i broke a NDS triplet 27 and still rode as normal without even releasing the brakes... 20 rear? forgetaboutit. Obviously the more the better in that regard. (but there is such a thing as saving for a raining day that never comes.... )

cliff notes: @ >180lbs meself, i personally would not ride 20 rear, even deep carbon i would opt for a 24 rear.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

iebobo said:


> With the hype over wheel failure, I've considered going to a higher spoke count.


If you are worried about being stranded, just put a nipple wrench in your bag and loosen the two spokes next to the one that broke until the wheel is rideable.


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

Low spoke count wheels (16-20) are usually not rideable if one spoke breaks, & I doubt trying to true it will bring it back. Some low count spoke wheels also have not standard hooked spokes with nipples easily turned. This is the advantage to to 28-32 spoke wheels. Their disadvantage is somwhat higher drag from the extra spokes.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

burkeqc said:


> Low spoke count wheels (16-20) are usually not rideable if one spoke breaks, & I doubt trying to true it will bring it back.


Not so... try it and see.


----------



## buddyp (Aug 27, 2007)

In a white paper on the Zipp web site they say that 16 spokes is the practical minimum. Below that a broken spoke leaves you with an unrideable wheel.

Another thing is that the aero advantage diminishes as spoke count goes down -- that is the decrease in drag is much greater going from 20 spokes to 16 than it is going from 16 to twelve.


----------

